# F.V. Ardent



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Another great article in Model Boats, Mr Pottinger. Very informative and full of detail.
Do you have any articles in the pipeline for very old steam trawlers, of the turn of the last century, by any chance. there seems to be an even greater lack of that sort of info than the little that we do get in our modelling press.
Keep them coming though, and with any luck and the new editor, our long lost( speeking as a native of Fleetwood where we can count the boats on two hands that remain and still have digits over to hold a pint glass) fishing fleet will not be as neglected as it has been.cheers,neil.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello Neil,

only old trawlers I have drawn are Margaret Rose and Ben Idris, I do not have the dates to hand just now but were early 20th century.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't know about the Ben Idris, Jim, but I think the old Margaret Rose once fished out of Fleetwood.
I was wondering whether you had drawn up pland for the old pre 1900 trawlers, just post tug boat conversions.the info on these is so very very depleated and sketchy. many thanks for your reply though.
best wishes in the new year, neil.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Margaret Rose had a varied history. She once went across from Fleetwood to fish off USA, with bags of coal stowed on deck!

The hull was built as a copy of a trawler at another yard. In 1930 Cochranes had only one trawler to finish and they approached Basil and Fred Parkes of the Boston Co pleading for another order. They agreed on condition that she was a copy of Daily Mail (386/1930)being built at Smiths Dock., the first of the company's cruiser sterned trawlers.
They would not supply the full lines to Cochranes so the Parkes went into the yard and made templates off the lines and accried them back to Cochranes on the roof of their Sunbeam car!. She was launched by wife of skipper Walter Holmes.


Very difficult to trace her ultimate fate, but my records have her as being blown up in the Dunkirk lock pits on 28 May 1940 in an attempt to block the dock. Earlier she had been damaged by bompbs at Barcelona during the Spanish Civil War.
She had then been transferred to French registry as Marguerite Rose under ownership of Soc. Anon. des Pecheries St Pierre.
I have quite a bit of her history etc. if interested.
Cheers,
Jim


----------

